# 40 gallon driftwood low tech



## andrewq (Aug 19, 2013)

Im new here, and thought I would take a look at this site. So knee how, hola, and what up. This is my 40 gallon breeder ( im sure alot of people got theres on sale, I DID ). I recently got some driftwood of craigslist and huge bag of java moss. Sweet deal, and this is the result. Theres actually 2 pieces of driftwood. One large piece and one sitting vertically that was already from an established tank. I think its a little overkill on the driftwood. May have to saw the large piece in half, not sure yet. Tell me what you think. Inhabitants are 11 silver tip tetras, 8 neon tetras, 7 cory cats, 3 otos, 6 kuhli loaches, 1 dwarf gourami, 3 bolivian rams, and not sure how many assassin snails. Only liquid ferts, eco complete, and root tabs. A bunch of java moss, couple swords, java fern on driftwood, and anacharis. Enjoy and open to suggestions on driftwood


----------



## glennd (Jun 30, 2013)

Cool tank.I like the driftwood the way it is now.
What lights are you using?


Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewq (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks, and im using the factory lighting that came with tank. I am awaiting my long lost package in the mail. Bought T5HO dual lighting, but somebody lost it in the mail. No worries though, all plants are thriving with regular lighting.


----------

